# TLF shirts are HERE!!!



## Mightyquinn

I know some of you have been waiting for these for awhile now and I'm sorry for the delay. I'm going the TeeSpring.com for these as they will handle all the orders and shipping and I'm going to leave the campaign "open" so if we have any late arrivals that want a shirt they can get them. The shirts are a Tri-Blend material which is what we went with last year and I've tried to keep the costs down to a minimum so they can be more affordable for everyone. Any profit that is made from them will go towards another great TLF giveaway down the road. I also want to thank Colonel K0rn for the suggestion of using TeeSpring, if all goes well we may continue to go this route as it makes it easy on everyone.

We are offering 2 shirts this year, a TLF logo shirt with a 3x3 inch logo on the upper left chest and a REEL LOW logo across the whole upper chest area. Each shirt is $16 and $4 for shipping($20 Total), each additional shirt will be $2 for shipping. According to the website they will print and ship the shirts every 3 days.

*CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE!!!*​
*TLF LOGO SHIRT $16*










*TLF REEL LOW SHIRT $16*


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ordered two, thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Does anyone happen to know how their t shirts run size wise?


----------



## Mightyquinn

pennstater2005 said:


> Does anyone happen to know how their t shirts run size wise?


Here is a link to their guide. Sizing Guide

Not sure how specific it is though. I think they run pretty true to size.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mightyquinn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to know how their t shirts run size wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to their guide. Sizing Guide
> 
> Not sure how specific it is though. I think they run pretty true to size.
Click to expand...

Thanks MQ. It's odd how they show a 6'1" gentleman with a 30/31 waist size wearing a medium. I'm 5'9" with a 34 waist and I'm at least a large!


----------



## touchofgrass

pennstater2005 said:


> Thanks MQ. It's odd how they show a 6'1" gentleman with a 30/31 waist size wearing a medium. I'm 5'9" with a 34 waist and I'm at least a large!


Maybe that model likes it tight to show off muscles... I hear some guys do that... haha


----------



## pennstater2005

touchofgrass said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MQ. It's odd how they show a 6'1" gentleman with a 30/31 waist size wearing a medium. I'm 5'9" with a 34 waist and I'm at least a large!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that model likes it tight to show off muscles... I hear some guys do that... haha
Click to expand...

If I bought that size it would be a belly shirt :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Order placed! Thanks for setting this up MQ....much appreciated :thumbup:

I like the tagline for the shirts on the website......

*Show your TLF pride with this shirt and the iconic TLF logo!*

Hell yeah!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Regarding how the shirts fit, if they're the same brand (Gildan) that I got when I ordered mine from some YouTube content creators (that's how I found out about TeeSpring), they tend to run a bit on the smaller side. I'm a big man, and I wear 2XL shirts. The shirts that I got are a bit tight on my shoulders, so I'd opt for a 3XL, depending on the shirt brand. Of course because my belly, they tend to hang off the top like @pennstater2005 said LOL.

I will say this, they haven't shrunken much, and they quality of the print is top notch. No funky odors(from the print), and colors of the shirts hold up and don't fade. I've got a green and a black shirt that have done well for the past year. @Mightyquinn, what's the brand of the shirt?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Colonel K0rn said:


> Regarding how the shirts fit, if they're the same brand (Gildan) that I got when I ordered mine from some YouTube content creators (that's how I found out about TeeSpring), they tend to run a bit on the smaller side. I'm a big man, and I wear 2XL shirts. The shirts that I got are a bit tight on my shoulders, so I'd opt for a 3XL, depending on the shirt brand. Of course because my belly, they tend to hang off the top like @pennstater2005 said LOL.
> 
> I will say this, they haven't shrunken much, and they quality of the print is top notch. No funky odors(from the print), and colors of the shirts hold up and don't fade. I've got a green and a black shirt that have done well for the past year. @Mightyquinn, what's the brand of the shirt?


Looks to be this Canvas Tri-Blend shirt


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Dang, the largest they have is 2XL. Where my husky boys at?

Edit: Actually, the 2XL will fit just fine. I measured a few t-shirts that I have, and these are about 4" longer, have about 2" more on the sleeve and 3" wider. I prefer having a lower hanging shirt, so nobody sees my dunlop :lol:

@Mightyquinn are you going for the Army Khaki aka "Oatmeal". I also suggest we vote on a lawn meme to put on one of these in the future. @Redtenchu seems to be full of ideas.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Is it possible with where you're getting them to get V neck Pima cotton? I'm a very specific man with specific needs


----------



## Mightyquinn

SCGrassMan said:


> Is it possible with where you're getting them to get V neck Pima cotton? I'm a very specific man with specific needs


Doesn't look like I can modify it after it went live, this is all a learning experience so I will take that down as a note for next time. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Mightyquinn

I just placed my order too for TOG and me!!!!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Mightyquinn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible with where you're getting them to get V neck Pima cotton? I'm a very specific man with specific needs
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like I can modify it after it went live, this is all a learning experience so I will take that down as a note for next time. Sorry for the inconvenience
Click to expand...

That's ok. Still probably gonna buy one.


----------



## Gibby

Are they wicking by chance?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Gibby said:


> Are they wicking by chance?


It's a tri blend shirt so it has some wicking ability.


----------



## PHXCobra

Ordered mine. Thanks for running this. Happy to have it coming.


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> I just placed my order too for TOG and me!!!!


Thank you, @Mightyquinn I too get to show off my TLF pride


----------



## Llano Estacado

Sweet! Ordered both styles this morning.


----------



## stotea

Bought one. We need to come up with a "Reel Low"-type slogan for us northerners!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

I ordered the desert tan. Thanks guys!


----------



## fusebox7

stotea said:


> Bought one. We need to come up with a "Reel Low"-type slogan for us northerners!


Got 1 of each! Thanks all  Some of us northerners use that slogan already :thumbup:


----------



## stotea

fusebox7 said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought one. We need to come up with a "Reel Low"-type slogan for us northerners!
> 
> 
> 
> Got 1 of each! Thanks all  Some of us northerners use that slogan already :thumbup:
Click to expand...

True. The only thing I've been able to think up so far is "Red, White, and Bluegrass." I'm still not sure if it's mildly clever or just stupid, haha.


----------



## Ware

stotea said:


> Bought one. We need to come up with a "Reel Low"-type slogan for us northerners!


Etsy has you covered. :mrgreen:


----------



## DanTheMan

Would like to see the tall sizes eventually.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Mine shipped today. Super excited


----------



## pennstater2005

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Mine shipped today. Super excited


As did mine!


----------



## Ware

I'm jealous. No movement on mine yet.


----------



## lawntips

Do they ship to Australia?


----------



## lawntips

lawntips said:


> Do they ship to Australia?


all good, answered my own question. I have one on the way!


----------



## Sam23

Order the TLF logo in Oatmeal today and just joined the Forum today!


----------



## pennstater2005

Sam23 said:


> Order the TLF logo in Oatmeal today and just joined the Forum today!


Welcome to TLF!!! Shirts should be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

Received my shipping notification this morning. Makes me want to celebrate Cinco de Mayo early!!! :bandit:


----------



## FRD135i

:thumbsup: Ordered reel low in gray!!!! Can't wait


----------



## Ammodud2311

Sweet logo! Can't wait to add to my other TLF gear!!!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Mine arrived today!! :banana: :yahoo: :dancenana:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice work, MQ. Looking forward to getting mine when I get home.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Lucky. Mine said they shipped a while ago and haven't moved once on the tracking from dhl or usps


----------



## pennstater2005

Mine came too! A day early! It's softer than I expected.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I just want to say thanks to everyone that has purchased a shirt so far. We have sold 62 shirts as of this post and surprisingly enough the REEL LOW shirts have slightly outsold the TLF shirts!!


----------



## g-man

I guess there are a lot of reel nuts in here.


----------



## pennstater2005

Here she is.....










Nice!!!! Beer in the koozy and hat on next time :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Let me dfw that for you.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

My two shirts are printing right now. I thought that the reduced shipping cost would be if you got one of each, but it's reduced on the # of similar design shirts that you order. Oh well, looking forward to getting mine!


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> My two shirts are printing right now. I thought that the reduced shipping cost would be if you got one of each, but it's reduced on the # of similar design shirts that you order. Oh well, looking forward to getting mine!


Yeah, I ordered both designs and they arrived in two different packages. That's why the shipping discount applied only to multiple shirts of the same design.


----------



## Togo

I really like the material of these shirts, they are very comfortable. Mine also arrive two days early which was nice.


----------



## J_nick

Received my shirts yesterday. Thanks for setting all this up @Mightyquinn


----------



## Redtenchu

Mine arrived today.


----------



## PHXCobra

Wore mine today. Really enjoy the tri-blend. So comfortable. Might buy another soon in a different color


----------



## Txmx583

Ordering mine now!! &#129304;&#127995;&#129304;&#127995;


----------



## Txmx583

Just ordered in time! Didn't see there was a limit. Says only 7 hours left!!


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Just ordered in time! Didn't see there was a limit. Says only 7 hours left!!


I think that's just to be included in the next Teespring batch.


----------



## Txmx583

Oh okay got ya!


----------



## Sam23

One TLF on the way and just ordered another.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Just FYI, the "campaign" restarts every 3 days and that's when they are printed and shipped.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got my shirts in today, and have some input. I got one that was made by Canvas, and the other was made by Threadfast. I ordered the Reel Low in Oatmeal made by Canvas. The TLF logo shirt in aqua made by Threadfast. Both shirts were 2XL.

The Canvas shirt runs small for a 2XL, the Threadfast fits loosely. I felt like I was "swole"  I've always had broad shoulders, and some shirt fit snugly on me, and it's a pretty snug fit. Both shirts are lightweight material and I like it.

The aqua shirt looks like I had a toner cartridge explode on me, as there's black spots all over the shirt, reminds me of those candy robins eggs that Whoppers made. I like the blue one because my moobs aren't as apparent.


----------



## Tex86

Score! Would it look weird if I wore the "REEL low" shirt and use a rotary? :lol:


----------



## Sam23

My 1st TLF shirt arrived at my local Post Office yesterday, it should be out on delivery today.

Edit: Received my Oatmeal TLF Shirt today. I was disappointed in the material. It was very thin and did not feel very durable. Mine too a 2xl ran small and is a little snug. Because it is so thin it shows every curve of my body. I also ordered a black one so I will see how that compares to this one. I am very disappointed in how thin it is.


----------



## xraydesigns

How do i order mine?


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Just placed my order today!! Cant wait for it to arrive!! &#128512;


----------



## Sam23

I received my black TLF shirt today and I must say it is an improvement over the oatmeal color one I got first. You can not see threw as easily since it is a darker color. If I were to make a recommendation it would be to order the dark colored ones instead.


----------



## Steverino

Just ordered a TFL shirt to go with my new Milorganite hat.... gonna have to change my name to sporty or something...


----------



## Sam23

I ordered me another Black one!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Received a large. It definitely fits like a medium. Snug! That's fine but what happens after the wash? So, it is slimmer in the waist then expected but the bigger problem is the seams on the shoulder barely sit on the edge of my shoulders. Usually a large sits an inch or so past the edge where my arm starts. Food for thought for those placing orders. Consider going up a size.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Representing TLF on vacation in N. Myrtle Beach.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice!


----------



## FRD135i

@Mightyquinn 
Love the shirt and the material but has anyone else had this happen? This is only after two washes. Only complaint I have, maybe just the screen print material?


----------



## pennstater2005

FRD135i said:


> @Mightyquinn
> Love the shirt and the material but has anyone else had this happen? This is only after two washes. Only complaint I have, maybe just the screen print material?


No, but I'll keep an eye out now. Mine has only been washed once though. Did you dry it in the dryer?


----------



## Sam23

FRD135i said:


> @Mightyquinn
> Love the shirt and the material but has anyone else had this happen? This is only after two washes. Only complaint I have, maybe just the screen print material?


You may have dried in the dryer at high temperature when you need to dry graphic t-shirts on a more delicate setting.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ya'll wash your lawn working clothes?


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Ya'll wash your lawn working clothes?


This shirt only gets worn indoors or out to dinner.


----------



## dfw_pilot

:nod:


----------



## FRD135i

Sam23 said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mightyquinn
> Love the shirt and the material but has anyone else had this happen? This is only after two washes. Only complaint I have, maybe just the screen print material?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have dried in the dryer at high temperature when you need to dry graphic t-shirts on a more delicate setting.
Click to expand...

Ahh, I don't remember but I'll be sure to use a lower setting. That may be what happened.


----------



## JDgreen18

How do I order a shirt...I need to represent


----------



## Ware

JDgreen18 said:


> How do I order a shirt...I need to represent


See link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## JDgreen18

Ware said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I order a shirt...I need to represent
> 
> 
> 
> See link in the first post of this thread.
Click to expand...

Ordered 2 thank you


----------



## iFisch3224

After a few washes/uses, do these shirts shrink? I normally wear a XL but have large shoulders and wide chest. If it's pre-shrunk and doesn't shrink, I will pick up an XL this evening. :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


> After a few washes/uses, do these shirts shrink? I normally wear a XL but have large shoulders and wide chest. If it's pre-shrunk and doesn't shrink, I will pick up an XL this evening. :nod: :thumbup:


From my experience, I would go up a size. It is definitely a "fitted" shirt.


----------



## iFisch3224

10-4 :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Is it to late to order? I would like a large as well as some other TLF stuff???


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Is it to late to order? I would like a large as well as some other TLF stuff???


The shirts are ordered direct through a teespring campaign, and I think they process orders like every 3 days or so. The rest of the TLF merch is stuff I stock here at my house, so it is ordered separately.


----------



## Two9tene

Just ordered One!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Are these available as a belly shirt? You know, for summer.


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Are these available as a belly shirt? You know, for summer.


Yes.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these available as a belly shirt? You know, for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Perfect. I'll get a picture up when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## dfw_pilot

My wife pays me to not buy belly shirts, haha.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> My wife pays me to not buy belly shirts, haha.


My wife would concur. I don't always like to show off my two pack either so I'll stick with the regular shirt.


----------



## Zoysiaguy

Found some slides to go with my shirt lol


----------



## ctrav

Zoysiaguy said:


> Found some slides to go with my shirt lol


Will I have to fertilize, cut and edge?


----------

